# Bestehendes Projekt in Eclipse einbinden



## Don83 (3. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe die Aufgabe in einem bestehendem Projekt einen Bug zu finden. (wie undankbar).
Mein erstes Problem allerdings ist es, dass Projekt erstmal zum laufen zu bringen.
Hier mal die Ausgangssituation:
Ich habe ein zip file.
-Diese zip file enthält zwei Ordner source und src.
---source enthält xml und xsql files und zwei 4weitere Ordner: css, xsl und javascript
------in den Unterordnern liegen jeweils weitere files
-der src Ordner sieht wie folgenden aus: Erstmal ein paar java classfiles und java files.
Zudem zwei weitere Ordner.
---der erste Ordner mit dem Namen rmi enthält weitere classfiles.
---der zweite Ordner enthält einige Unterordner

Ok soweit so gut...
Was ich nun gemacht habe:
Ich wollte das Projekt (die zip file) einfach importieren. Dies funktioniert auch soweit.
Allerdings bekomme ich viele Fehler. 
Die Fehler sind größten teils "import" Fehler und sehen wie folgend aus.
Hier mal ein Beispiel für eine Fehlermeldung in einer Zeile aus einer Klasse im package src:
import rmi.XMLBaseGenerator;
"the import rmi cannot be resolved" und 

-----------------------------------------

So, nun kommt noch dazu, dass ich eine api zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe. Ob und wie ich diese api einbinden muss weis ich auch (noch) nicht. Bei dieser api handelt es sich um eine weitere zip file. 

-----------------------------------------

Also wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar.
Ich denke mal man muss das Projekt irgendwie anders einbinden. Und irgendwie auch die api mit ins spiel bekommen.


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mrz 2009)

Don83 hat gesagt.:


> So, nun kommt noch dazu, dass ich eine api zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe. Ob und wie ich diese api einbinden muss weis ich auch (noch) nicht. Bei dieser api handelt es sich um eine weitere zip file.


Dort würde ich anfangen. Schau in das Zip-File rein. Entweder sind dort direkt Klassen drin, dann kannst Du's wahrscheinlich so wie's ist nutzen, oder Du musst es auspacken. Wie sehen denn die Verzeichnisse im Zip-File aus?

Ebenius


----------



## Don83 (3. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Ebenius, 
also der Inhalt der api zip file sieht wie folgend aus:
-4unterordner: data, example, lib, html
---in data liegen einige text files die wohl beispiel files für verschiedene anwendungen der api darstellen
--- im html ordner liegen html files. Denke das ist die doku der api
--- im expamle Ordner liegen einige java files und java class files. 
--- im lib Ordner liegt nun eine jar file. Ich schätze mal, diese jar file muss man wohl irgendwie einbinden. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie.

Noch als kleine Anmerkung:
Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob die api etwas mit rmi zu tun hat. Die api bezieht sich eigentlich auf etwas anderes so weit ich das verstanden habe. Wie man die api einbindet weis ich aber noch nicht genau. Eve. irgendwie über configure build path?


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mrz 2009)

Also als erstes das ZIP-File an einem sinnvollen Platz auspacken. Und dann schaust Du was in "lib" liegt. Alle JAR-Dateien kannst Du listen; mit: 
	
	
	
	





```
jar -tf JarFile
```
Wenn dabei kein "rmi"-Verzeichnis auftaucht, muss das irgendwo anders herkommen... Keine Ahnung woher.

Einbinden kannst Du die Bibliothek im Eclipse. Einfach eine UserLibrary anlegen und im Projekt eintragen. Beschrieben habe ich das gestern schon hier.

Ebenius


----------



## Don83 (3. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
also ersteinmal danke für die Hilfestellung.
Ich bin nun wie folgend vorgegangen. Im Projekt habe ich nur den src (nicht den source Ordner) in eclipse importiert.
Dann habe ich die api über configure buildpath -> add jar eingefügt.
Einen Teil der Fehlermeldungen konnte ich damit beseitigen. Nun stehe ich aber schon vorm nächsten Problem:
Im Projekt werden eine Menge Klassen und Methoden aus folgendem Paket verwendet:
oracle.xml.xsql 

Die doku dazu gibts hier:
Oracle XSQL Page Processor and Servlet: Package oracle.xml.xsql

Allerdings bin ich gerade ziemlich ratlos, wie ich dieses Paket in mein Projekt einbinde.
Ich hätte gehofft, dass es ähnlich der gegebenen api dazu eine zip file oder der gleichen gibt. Habe im internet gesucht aber kann nichts finden. 
Eve. kennt ja jemand das Paket. Hat etwas mit oracle zu tun.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mrz 2009)

Findjar leistet: FindJAR oracle.xml.xsql.

BTW: Der von mir beschriebene Weg mit UserLibraries funktioniert genauso, macht kaum mehr Aufwand und zahlt sich später aus. Glaub mir! 

Ebenius


----------



## Don83 (3. Mrz 2009)

Ahhh,
vielen Dank Klasse!!!!


----------

